
SmartDec Scanner Blockchain Edition: Security Meets Usability - discovan
https://blog.smartdec.net/smartdec-scanner-blockchain-edition-security-meets-usability-59b2f88dc2f3
======
msbenighted
How do you scan apps from Google Play? It doesn't have the app's source code.

~~~
discovan
Wow, thanks for the great question. The thing is, the tool can also scan
bytecode for some platformes, which includes Android and iOS. It's kinda
spoiler, I saved this info for the next article)

